
The CDC and States Are Misreporting Covid-19 Test Data - elsewhen
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/05/cdc-and-states-are-misreporting-covid-19-test-data-pennsylvania-georgia-texas/611935/
======
Eppendork
To make matters worse, not only are they not distinguishing viral qPCR testing
from antibody-based testing, they are most likely using point-of-care lateral
flow immunoassays (the ones that look like pregnancy tests), which have a
greater false-positive rate. As a quick aside, beware of antibody test
results, unless they use a specialized test called ELISA, which is the gold
standard for antibody testing, but is more expensive and requires samples to
be sent to a laboratory. Even if they did use ELISA, this is very concerning.

